# Heads-up on the new betta forum!



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello.

Just FYI, bettafishforums is up and running! Check it out!

http://bettafishforums.com/

BettaFriend,


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just curious, is it a subforum of FishForums?

P.S., your link on Google is dead. OMG!!! Fix it fast!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

No, I don't think it is a branch of Fish Forums. Just a similar name.

The link should be a direct link. I think if you just click on it, it should come up.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No dice... I mean the Google link, not the one in your Sig.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

You mean that if you click on the link, it doesn't work?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, if you search it on Google...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

So you can't click on it and the computer automatically bring up the page? Maybe we are useing a different IE.

I can't get it to work off Google, either. I can only get to it by clicking on the link.

I'll talk to the admin of the site. Maybe he can fix it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I like how it has an iPhone version


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Really? That's AWESOME!!!! Go technology!


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats good to hear. I was devistated when Ultimate Bettas went down. What ever happened to that site anyways?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

It's still there.http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the link 
I had it saved in favorites and everytime I tried to go to it took me to a page saying that the server no longer existed. I tried googling after that but had no luck.


----------

